# Luftwaffe in Norway '39-'45.....



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

*GERMAN AIR FORCE UNITS IN NORWAY 1940-45* 

Source: ”Flyalarm!” (Sem Stenersen 1991) ISBN 82-7046-058-3, 
authors Hafsten, Larsstuvold, Olsen, and Stenersen. 
”Local department” – Bodoe Library 
”Bodoeboken 1995" 
Compiled by Bjoern Jervaas and Kurt Monsen. 
Before the War, Norway which was neutral, 
took arrest in aircraft within Norwegian territory whenever possible. 
This also included British Aircraft’s.


*Between 1/9-39 – 8/4 –40 these German A/C were captured:* 
Date	Type	C/N	Unit	Markings 
9/10-39	DO 18D-3	816	2/.Ku.Fl.Gr.606	8L+FK 
29/11-39	DO 18D-3	830	1/.Ku.Fl.Gr.406	K6+KH 
8/4-40	Ar 196A-2	0044	Bordfl.St.1/19	Unknown 
The latter was given to the Norwegian Navy, Trondheim..

*During the attack on Norway the 9th of April 1940, these A/C were used: * 
Unit	Type	Airfield	Time	Number 
of A/C	Mission 
1./506	He 115	List auf Sylt	0630	6	Reccon 
2./506	He 115	List auf Sylt	0630	10	Reccon 
1./106	He 115	List auf Sylt	0700	10	Reccon 
1.(F)122	He 111/Do 17Hamburg	0830	3	Reccon 
1.(F) 120	Do 17	Lubeck	1350	1	Reccon 
Stab/K.G.4	He 111	Fassberg	1445	1	Reccon 
III/KG 26	He 111	Schwerin	0245	25	Bomb missions 
7./KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	0522	8	Bomb missions 
8/KG 4	He 111/Ju 88Delmenhorst	0712	11	Bomb missions 
9/KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	0430	6	Bomb missions 
K.Gr 100	He 111	Nordholz	0615	15	Bomb missions 
I./KG 26	He 111	Marx-Oldenburg	0935	8	Bomb missions 
II/KG 4	He 111	Fassberg	1043	9	Bomb missions 
III/KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	1335	17	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
II/KG 4	He 111	Fassberg	1400	4	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
I/KG 4	He 111	Perleberg	1454	19	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
I/St.G.1	Ju 87	Kiel-Holtenau	1100	6	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
1/ZG 76	Me 110	Westerland	ukn	8	support for para units 
3/ZG 76	Me 110	Westerland	ukn	8	support for para units 


*The Norh Sea was heavily patroled by bombers, most from KG 30 and KG 26*

*Units attached to Luftflotte 5, 30/11-43 *

Unit Aircraft	Number	Airfield 
Fliegerfuhrer Nord(Ost) Kirkenes 
Stab JG 5	Me 109 G 2	2	Petsamo, Finland 
Stab III/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	2	Petsamo, Finland 
7,8 9/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	25	Petsamo, Finland, with det. in Alakurti ”Jagdkdo Sud” 
Me 109 F 4	3	Petsamo, Finland, with det. in Alakurti ”Jagdkdo Sud” 
13.(Z)/JG 5	Me 110 G 0	1	Kirkenes 
Me 110 G 2	11	Kirkenes 
Me 110 G 4	2	Kirkenes 
Me 110 F 2	2	Kirkenes 
14 (jabo)/JG 5	FW 190 A 2 / A 3	13	Petsamo 
Jagdkdo.Nord	Me 109G	1 Schwarm	Altengard 
1.(F)/124	Ju 88D 1	13	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Ju 88D 5	1	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Ju 88A 4	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Me 109 G 4	2	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Me 109G 4/R 3	2	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Westa 6	Ju 88 D	ukn	Banak 
3.(F)/S.A.Gr.130	BV 138 C1	8	Billefjord 
1.(H)/32	FW 189 A	12	Alakurti, det in Petsamo.(Finl.) 
I./S.G 5	Ju 87 D 5	13	Nautsi, transferred to Luftflotte 1 
Tr.St.Fl.Fhr.N	Ju 52 3m	5	Rovaniemi, Finland 
4/T.Gr.20	Ju 52 3m	12	Kemi, Finland 
Sanflugber.8	Ju 52 3m	3	Kemi, Finland 
Fi 156 C	4	Kemi, Finland 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer Lofoten* Bardufoss 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Ar 196 A 3	1	Tromsoe 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 130	BV 138 C 1	9	Tromsoe 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 130	BV 138 C 1	10	Tromsoe 
Kü.fl.St.1/406	He 115 B/C	11	Soerreisa 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer Nord (West)* Trondheim 
Westa 5	Ju 88 D	ukn	Vaernes 
1.(F)/22	Ju 88 D 1	8	Vaernes 
Ju 88 D 5	1	Vaernes 
3./KG 40	FW 200 C	16	Vaernes 
1(F)/120	Ju 88 D 1	10	Sola 
Ju 88 D 5	1	Sola 
Ju 88 A 4	2	Sola 
Stab/S.A.Gr 131	Ar 196 A 3	1	Sola see 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 131	BV 138 C 1	8	Trondheim 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 131	BV 138 C 1	6	Sola See 
Ar 196 A3/5	5	Bergen 
Bordfl.St.1./196	Ar 196 A3/5	12	Aalborg, Denmark 
1/Versuchsverb.Ob.d.L	ukn	1 rotte	Aalborg, Denmark 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus, Stavanger 
Stab IV/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	12	Lade 
10/JG 5	Me 109 G 6	5	Gossen 
11/JG 5	FW 190 A 2/3	21	Sola 
12/JG 5	FW 190 A 4	2	Herdla 
* 
*Lg.Kdo.Norwegen* Oslo 
Stab/T.Gr.20 Fornebu 
Seetr.Fl.St 3	Ju 52 See	12	Hommelvik, transf, to Athens 
2/T,Gr,20	Ju 52	12 
3/T.Gr 20	Ju 52	12 
Seetr.Fl.St.2	Ju 52 See	11	Hommelvik 
* 
*Seenotdienstfuhrer 5 (Nord)* Oslo 
5.Seenotstaffel	Do 24 T 3	7	Stavanger, various detatchments 
Ar 196 A 4	4	Stavanger, various detatchments 
Ar 196 A 0	2	Stavanger, various detatchments 
10.Seenotstaffel	Do 24 T 3	5	Tromsoe, various detatchments 
He 115 B	2	Tromsoe, various detatchments 
Hilfseenotdienst Nord	FW 58 C	7	Diff. Coastal areas.


*Strength of Luftwaffe in Norway and Finland 27/7-44*

Unit	Airfield	Type(s)	Remarks 
General der 
Luftwaffe in Finland Rovaniemi, Finland 
I/SG 5	Pontsalenjoki (Finl)	FW 190 
I/SG 5	Immola (Finl)	FW 190 
Stab/N.S.Gr.8	Pori (Finl) 
1/N.S.Gr 8	Pori (Finl)	Ju 87 
2/N.S.Gr 8	Kemijaervi (Finl)	Ju 87 
3/N.S.Gr 8	Pori (Finl)	Ar 66 
1 (H) / 32	Alakurtti (Finl)	FW 189 / 
Me 109 
* 
*Schwarm Lappland* Kemi (Finl)	Ju 88 D	Det. from 1 (F) / 24 
* 
Fliegerfuhrer 3	Kirkenes 
III/JG 5	Petsamo, Finl.	Me 109 
1 (F)/124	Kirkenes	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188	Det. in Kemi, Finl. 
3 (F)/S.A Gr 130	Billefjord	BV 138 C 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 5* 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	Ar 196	1 schwarm det. in Aalesund. 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 138 C 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 130	Trondheim	BV 138 C 
3/KG 40	Vaernes	FW 200 
1/406	Hommelvik	He 115	det. in Kirkenes 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 4* 
Stab/KG 40	Gardermoen 
II/KG 40	Gardermoen	He 177 
1 (F)/129	Horten	BV 222	Det. to Tromsoe 
* 
*Aufkl.Kette Skagerak* Kjevik 
1 (F)/22	Kjevik	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188	Det. to Vaernes 
Stab/S.A.Gr 131	Sola See	Ar 196 
2 (F)/S.A Gr 131	Sola See	BV 138 / 
Ar 196	Det. to Bergen 
1 (F)/120	Sola	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus (Stavanger) 
Stab/JG 5	Forus	FW 190 / Me 109 
Stab IV/JG 5	Forus 
10/JG 5	Lister	FW 190 / Me 109 
11/JG 5	Sola	FW 190 / Me 109 
12 / JG 5	Forus	FW 190 / Me 109 
N.J.St Finland	Lister	Me 110 / 
Ju 88 C 
10/ZG 26	Herdla	Me 110 
12/ZG 26	Gossen	Me 110 
Luftwaffe in Norway – 25th december ’44

Unit Airfield	Type(s)	Remarks 
*Fliegerfuhrer 3* Bardufoss 
Stab/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes 
1/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes	Ju 87 
2/N.S.Gr 8	Bodoe	Ju 87 
3/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes	Ju 87 
1.(F)/124	Bardufoss	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1./N.A.Gr 32	Bardufoss	FW 189 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 222 
3.(F)/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 138 
2/T.Gr 20	Rognan	Ju 52 
Tr.St.Fl.Fhr.3	Bardufoss	Ju 52 
San.Flugber.8	Bodoe	Ju 52 / Fi 156 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 5* Trondheim 
Stab/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 
I/KG 26	Bardufoss	Ju 88 
II/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 
Westa 3	Oeysand	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1.(F)/S.A.Gr 130	Trondheim See	BV 138 
Arado-Kette	Hommelvik	Ar 196 
Tr.Kette Fl.Fhr 5	Lade	Ju 52 
Seenotstaffel 51	Tromsoe	Do 24 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 4* Kjeller 
2.(F)/S.A.Gr 131	Sola See	Ar 196 
1 (F)/120	Eggemoen	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1.(F)/22	Kjevik	Ju 88 
Seenotstaffel 50	Sola See	Ar 196 
Tr.Fl.St.”Condor”	Vaaler	FW 200 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus 
Stab IV/ZG 26	Lade 
10/ZG 26	Lade	Me 110 
11/ZG 26	Gardermoen	Me 410 
12/ZG 26	Herdla	Me 110 
N.J.St.Norwegen	Lister	Me 110 / Ju 88 
Stab/JG 5	Lade 
Stab III/JG 5	Gossen 
9/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 
10/JG 5	Gossen	FW 190 
11/JG 5	Gossen	FW 190 
12/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 
Stab IV/JG 5	Gossen 
13/JG 5	Forus	Me 109 
14/JG 5	Sola	Me 109 
15/JG 5	Forus	Me 109 
16/JG 5	Sola	same

*Units directly under command of Komm.Gen.d.dt.Lw in Norwegen*

Unit	Airfield	Type(s) 
Stab/T.Gr.20	Fornebu	FW 58 ”Weihe” 
3/T.Gr 20	Eggemoen	Ju 52 
4/T.Gr 20	Rygge	Ju 52 
See Tr.Fl.St.2	Hommelvik	Ju 52 See 
Flugber.Norwegen	Fornebu	He 111 / Do 17 
*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Luftwaffe forces in Norway 10th of May ’45

Unit	Airfield	Type	Number 
of A/C 
General der Luftwaffe Oslo 
5.Fliegerdivision	Moen 
1 (F)/Aufkl.Gr 124	Bodoe	Ju 188 F1	2 
Bodoe	Ju 188 D2	1 
Bodoe	Ju 88 D1	2 
Bodoe	He 111 H 6	1 
Bodoe	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Gardermoen	Ju 188 D2	1 
Stab/Seeaufkl.Gr 130	Soerrreisa	BV 222 C 12	1 
3 (F)/Seeaufkl.Gr.130 Tromsoe	Ar 196 A4	2 
1./Nahaufkl.Gr.32	Bodoe	Me 109 G-8/R5	7 
Bodoe	FW 189 A2	2 
Bodoe	FW 189 A 3	2 
Bodoe	Fi 156 C3	3 
Bodoe	Ar 199 A 0	1 
Bardufoss	Fi 156 D	1 
* 
Fliegerfuhrer 4	Trondheim 
Stab	Kjeller	Fi 156 C3	1 
Stab/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 A	1 
Vaernes	He 111H 6	1 
II/KG 26	Gardermoen	Ju 88 A 17	20 
Vaernes	Ju 88 A 17	2 
III/KG 26	Gardermoen	Ju 188 A3	26 
Vaernes	Ju 188 A 3	5 
1(F)/Aufkl.Gr 120	Sola	Ju 188 D2	2 
Sola	Ju 88 D1	1 
Sola	Ju 88 D5	1 
Sola	Fi 156 C3	3 
Vaernes	Ju 88 D1	1 
Vaernes	He 111 H6	1 
Gardermoen	He 111 H6	1 
1.(F) Seeaufkl.Gr 130	Trondheim	Ar 196 A 3	2 
Einsatzkdo 1 / F.A.G 1	Sola	Ar 234 B2	2 
Wettererk.Staffel 3 Oeysand	Ju 188 D 2	1 
Vaernes	Ju 88 D 1	2 
11./ZG 26	Oerland	Me 410 A/B	15 
Oerland	FW 58 
Seetransportfl. 
Staffel 2	Sola	Ju 52 See	3 
Kjevik	Ju 52 See	4 
Hommelvik	Ju 52 See	1 
Transportfl.Gr 20	Fornebu	Ju 52 See	13 
Fornebu	Me 108 B 1	1 
Fornebu	FW 189 A	3 
Fornebu	FW 58C	2 
Kjevik	Ju 52	11 
Kjevik	FW 189 A2	1 
Kjevik	FW 58 B 2	1 
Bardufoss	Ju 52 
* 
Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen. 
Staff use:	Forus	Fi 156 C3	1 
Forus	Ju 52	1 
Forus	Me 108	1 
Lade	Fi 156	1 
Stab II / JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A8	1 
Herdla	FW 190 F 8	1 
Herdla	Fi 156 C 3	1 
5/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A8	9 
Herdla	FW 190 F8	1 
7/JG 5	Sola	Me 109 G 6	16 
Sola	Me 110 G 2	1 
9/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A 3	5 
Herdla	FW 190A 8	4 
Herdla	Me 110 G2	1 
Stab III / JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G-14	1 
6/JG 5	Rygge	Me 109 G 6	16 
10/JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G 6	6 
Gossen	Me 109 G-14	6 
Gossen	Me 110 G 2	1 
11/JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G 6	16 
Stab IV/JG 5 Kjevik	Kjevik	Me 109 G-14	2 
Forus	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Forus	FW 58B 2	1 
13/JG 5	Lista	Me109G 6	7 
Lista	Me 109 G-14	8 
Lista	Me 110 G 2	1 
14/JG 5	Kjevik	Me 109 G 6	7 
Kjevik	Me 109 G-14	9 
Kjevik	Me 110 G 2	1 
15/JG 5	Lista	Me 109 G-14	14 
4/N.J.G 3	Kjevik	Me 110 G 4	2 
Gardermoen	Ju 88 G 6	5 
Gardermoen	Ju 88 C 6	1 
* 
Other units: 
Verbindungsstaffel Norwegen. 
Fornebu	Ju 52	2 
Fornebu	Si 204 D1	1 
Fornebu	Fi 156	2 
Vaaler	He 111 H5	1 
Vaaler	Me 108 B 1	1 
Vaernes	He 111 E	1 
Tromsoe	W.34 hi See	1 
Kjevik	Ju 52	1 
Lade	Fi 156 C	2 
Bardufoss	Fi 156 C	2 
Bardufoss	Si 204 D 1	1 
Flugbereitschaft/Fl.Verbindungs- 
Geschwader 2	Fornebu	Fi 156 F	3 
Bergen	Fi 156 F	3 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Oslo	Fornebu	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Dronth.	Lade	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Narvik	Bardufoss	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Fliegerhorstkdtr.Bodoe	Bodoe	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Hoeh.Kdo.71	Bardufoss	Fi 156 C 3	1 
2/M.S.Gr 1	Fornebu	Ju 52 MS 
Listing – All flying units of Luftwaffe in Norway 
Unit 
Reccon 
Kustenfliegergruppe 106, 125, 406, 506, 606, 706 and 906 
Bordfliegergruppe 196 
Seeaufklarungsgruppe 130, 131 
Arado-Kette 
Aufklarungsgruppe (H) 10, (F) 22, (H) 32, (F) 120, 122, 124, 129, Ob.d.L, 
Fernaufklarungsgruppe 5 
Aufklarungsketta A.O.K 20 
Aufklarungskette Skagerak 
Wetterkundungsstaffel 3, 5, 6 
Sea Rescue units 
Seenotdienststaffel 5, 10, 50, 51 
Bomb units 
Lehrgeschwader 1 
Kampfgeschwader 4, 26, 30, 40, 54, 60, 200, 100 
Dive bombers heavy fighters 
Lehrgescwader 1 
Sturzkampfgeschwader 1, 5 
Schlachtgeschwader 5 
Nachtschlachtgruppe 8 
Zerstoerergeschwader 76, 26 
Nachtjagdstaffel Finland, Norwegen 
Nachtjagdgeschwader 3 
Jachtgeschwader 5, 77, 2, 5, 11, 77 
Tragergeschwader 186 
Jagdgruppe Drontheim 
Jagdgruppe z.b.V 
Jagdkommandos Sud Nord 
Transport,- and other support units 
Versuchsverband Ob.d.L 
Minensuchgruppe 1 
Kampfgruppe z.b.V 9, 11, 101, 102, 103, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108 
Kampfgeschwader z.b.V 108, 1 
Ransportfliegergruppe 20 
Seetransportfliegerstaffel 2, 3 
Transportfliegerstaffel Condor 
Transportstaffel z.b.V 
Kampfgruppe z.b.V 4 
Verbindungsstaffel 2, 4 
Verbindungsstaffel Norwegen 
Transportstaffel Fl.Fuhr. Nord (Ost), Nord (West) 
Sanitatsflugbereitschaft 8 
Fliegerverbindungsgeschwader 2 
Flugbereitschaft Luftflotte 5 
Flugbereitschaft Komm.General der Deutschen Luftwaffe in Finland. 
Kampfgeschwader z.b.V 5 
Fliegerzielstaffel 50, 51 
Luftdienstkommando Norwegen, Finland 
Transportkette Fl.Fuhrer 3, 5 
Fuhrungskette X Fliegerkorps 
Sonderstaffel Transozean 
Abbreviations used:

Kampfgeschwader	KG 
Kampfgruppe	K.Gr 
Jachtgeschwader	JG 
Jagdgruppe	J.Gr. 
Transportgeschwader	T.G 
Transportgruppe	T.Gr. 
Zerstoerergeschwader	Z.G 
Sturtzkampfgeschwader	St.G 
Schlachtgeschwader	S.G 
Aufklarungsgruppe (F)	(F) /Aufkl.gr 
Aufklarungsgruppe (H)	(H) /Aufkl.gr 
Bordfliegergruppe	B.Fl.Gr. 
Kustenfliegergruppe	Ku,.Fl.Gr. 
Seeaufklarungsgruppe	S.A.Gr 
Minensuchgruppe	M.S.Gr 
Nachtschlachtgruppe	N.S.Gr. 
Wetteerkundungsstaffel	Westa or, Wekusta 
Sanitetsflugbereitschaft	San.Fl.Ber. 
* 
Naval planes	(See) 
Dive bombers	(St.) 
Heavy fighter (Me 110)	(Z) 
Distant reccon	(F) 
Close reccon (H) 
Fighter-Bomber	(Jabo) 
Railway Bombers	(Eis.)


----------



## seesul (Nov 9, 2009)

Jan,

any info on Walter Smejkal from IV/JG5 in this book? His father was Czech and mother German.
He passed away this July.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

I only found this on the internet Roman, I'll sniff out the link and post it here....
Too bad that I couldn't make a better line up, this doesn't make mush sense....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

A bit of confusion here about ZG52. When did they serve in Norway? Seeing the pics in the section of "Scandinavian campaign" in Mr Vasco's book Zerstorer Volume 1, it seems that they were there in '40, still I don't find them in any lists supporting that. Admittedly, '41 and '42 is missing from the list above, but I can't find them on any loss lists either covering that period, '40 to '42... This would be I./ZG52.

On the 26th of June 40 Stab I./ZG52 became Stab II./ZG2, 1./ZG52 became 4./ZG2, 2./ZG52 became 5./ZG2 and 3./ZG52 became 6./ZG2....

So far I've only seen ZG26 and ZG76.

As for the KGr.100, 15.4.40 - 16.4.40 at Jonsvannetsee, 15.5.40 - 22.5.40 Stavanger-Sola and 22.5.40 - 31.5.40 Trondheim-Vaernes. Is Jonsvannetsee, is this the same as Jonsvatn?


----------



## seesul (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I only found this on the internet Roman, I'll sniff out the link and post it here....
> Too bad that I couldn't make a better line up, this doesn't make mush sense....



No problem Jan, I thought you got this book.
Something about Walter here Walter Smejkal - Litvínov - Litvínovsko -Historie Litvínova - Litvínovska
In Czech, but there are some pics as well. He achieved 2 kills during his duty.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 10, 2009)

jonnavannetsee is the same as jonnsvannet 

nice find Jan  i like it


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where the h*ll is Bay of Liza?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

It's located right opposite Fiskerhalvøya (Полуо́стров Рыба́чий – Poluostrov Rybatsjij, finsk: Kalastajasaarento - part of the Kola Peninsula).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> It's located right opposite Fiskerhalvøya (Полуо́стров Рыба́чий – Poluostrov Rybatsjij, finsk: Kalastajasaarento - part of the Kola Peninsula).



Say that slow 1 time


----------



## piet (Nov 15, 2009)

some great profiles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Say that slow 1 time



How slow?
I sure hope this is fine, because that's the only sound file you're going to get!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool! Thanks a bunch Maria! I'll go and have a look again.... 

Interesting books!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Would that be where Sapadnaja Liza‎ is located then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gutt, seeing that Lt Arthur Schubert's '88 was from the 7/KG-30, their Adler should be yellow, right? Was it coded *4D+CR*, all in black or should it be *4D+CR*?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just been informed that this machine had the code *1H+NK* and the U-boat that picked them up was U-589.

So, on 13.09.42 He 111H-6 *1H+NK* Wk. Nr. 7567 from I./KG26, emergency landed at sea, south of Svalbard. The crew Lt. Arnold Harnau (F) MIA Uffz. Werner Telgenwerth (B) MIA Uffz. Walter Kullick (Bf) MIA Uffz. Friedrich Trunner (Bm) MIA, was later picked by U-boat U-589. U-589 was later sunk on 14 Sept, 1942 in the Arctic Ocean south-west of Spitzbergen, in position 75.40N, 20.32E, by depth charges from the British destroyer HMS Onslow, and depth charges from a Swordfish aircraft of the British escort carrier HMS Avenger (Sqdn 825). 44 dead (all hands lost)".


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

And don't forget Jan that Norway played host to the last operational Zerstorergruppen of the war, IV./ZG 26.


Just thought I'd mention them... *cough.*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite.... *cough* *cough*


----------



## piet (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Just been informed that this machine had the code *1H+NK* and the U-boat that picked them up was U-589.
> 
> So, on 13.09.42 He 111H-6 *1H+NK* Wk. Nr. 7567 from I./KG26, emergency landed at sea, south of Svalbard. The crew Lt. Arnold Harnau (F) MIA Uffz. Werner Telgenwerth (B) MIA Uffz. Walter Kullick (Bf) MIA Uffz. Friedrich Trunner (Bm) MIA, was later picked by U-boat U-589. U-589 was later sunk on 14 Sept, 1942 in the Arctic Ocean south-west of Spitzbergen, in position 75.40N, 20.32E, by depth charges from the British destroyer HMS Onslow, and depth charges from a Swordfish aircraft of the British escort carrier HMS Avenger (Sqdn 825). 44 dead (all hands lost)".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

*GERMAN AIR FORCE UNITS IN NORWAY 1940-45* 

Source: ”Flyalarm!” (Sem Stenersen 1991) ISBN 82-7046-058-3, 
authors Hafsten, Larsstuvold, Olsen, and Stenersen. 
”Local department” – Bodoe Library 
”Bodoeboken 1995" 
Compiled by Bjoern Jervaas and Kurt Monsen. 
Before the War, Norway which was neutral, 
took arrest in aircraft within Norwegian territory whenever possible. 
This also included British Aircraft’s.


*Between 1/9-39 – 8/4 –40 these German A/C were captured:* 
Date	Type	C/N	Unit	Markings 
9/10-39	DO 18D-3	816	2/.Ku.Fl.Gr.606	8L+FK 
29/11-39	DO 18D-3	830	1/.Ku.Fl.Gr.406	K6+KH 
8/4-40	Ar 196A-2	0044	Bordfl.St.1/19	Unknown 
The latter was given to the Norwegian Navy, Trondheim..

*During the attack on Norway the 9th of April 1940, these A/C were used: * 
Unit	Type	Airfield	Time	Number 
of A/C	Mission 
1./506	He 115	List auf Sylt	0630	6	Reccon 
2./506	He 115	List auf Sylt	0630	10	Reccon 
1./106	He 115	List auf Sylt	0700	10	Reccon 
1.(F)122	He 111/Do 17Hamburg	0830	3	Reccon 
1.(F) 120	Do 17	Lubeck	1350	1	Reccon 
Stab/K.G.4	He 111	Fassberg	1445	1	Reccon 
III/KG 26	He 111	Schwerin	0245	25	Bomb missions 
7./KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	0522	8	Bomb missions 
8/KG 4	He 111/Ju 88Delmenhorst	0712	11	Bomb missions 
9/KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	0430	6	Bomb missions 
K.Gr 100	He 111	Nordholz	0615	15	Bomb missions 
I./KG 26	He 111	Marx-Oldenburg	0935	8	Bomb missions 
II/KG 4	He 111	Fassberg	1043	9	Bomb missions 
III/KG 4	He 111	Delmenhorst	1335	17	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
II/KG 4	He 111	Fassberg	1400	4	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
I/KG 4	He 111	Perleberg	1454	19	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
I/St.G.1	Ju 87	Kiel-Holtenau	1100	6	Bombing of Oscarsborg 
1/ZG 76	Me 110	Westerland	ukn	8	support for para units 
3/ZG 76	Me 110	Westerland	ukn	8	support for para units 


*The Norh Sea was heavily patroled by bombers, most from KG 30 and KG 26*

*Units attached to Luftflotte 5, 30/11-43 *

Unit Aircraft	Number	Airfield 
Fliegerfuhrer Nord(Ost) Kirkenes 
Stab JG 5	Me 109 G 2	2	Petsamo, Finland 
Stab III/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	2	Petsamo, Finland 
7,8 9/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	25	Petsamo, Finland, with det. in Alakurti ”Jagdkdo Sud” 
Me 109 F 4	3	Petsamo, Finland, with det. in Alakurti ”Jagdkdo Sud” 
13.(Z)/JG 5	Me 110 G 0	1	Kirkenes 
Me 110 G 2	11	Kirkenes 
Me 110 G 4	2	Kirkenes 
Me 110 F 2	2	Kirkenes 
14 (jabo)/JG 5	FW 190 A 2 / A 3	13	Petsamo 
Jagdkdo.Nord	Me 109G	1 Schwarm	Altengard 
1.(F)/124	Ju 88D 1	13	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Ju 88D 5	1	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Ju 88A 4	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Me 109 G 4	2	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Me 109G 4/R 3	2	Kirkenes, det.in Alakurti as Kette Lappl. 
Westa 6	Ju 88 D	ukn	Banak 
3.(F)/S.A.Gr.130	BV 138 C1	8	Billefjord 
1.(H)/32	FW 189 A	12	Alakurti, det in Petsamo.(Finl.) 
I./S.G 5	Ju 87 D 5	13	Nautsi, transferred to Luftflotte 1 
Tr.St.Fl.Fhr.N	Ju 52 3m	5	Rovaniemi, Finland 
4/T.Gr.20	Ju 52 3m	12	Kemi, Finland 
Sanflugber.8	Ju 52 3m	3	Kemi, Finland 
Fi 156 C	4	Kemi, Finland 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer Lofoten* Bardufoss 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Ar 196 A 3	1	Tromsoe 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 130	BV 138 C 1	9	Tromsoe 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 130	BV 138 C 1	10	Tromsoe 
Kü.fl.St.1/406	He 115 B/C	11	Soerreisa 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer Nord (West)* Trondheim 
Westa 5	Ju 88 D	ukn	Vaernes 
1.(F)/22	Ju 88 D 1	8	Vaernes 
Ju 88 D 5	1	Vaernes 
3./KG 40	FW 200 C	16	Vaernes 
1(F)/120	Ju 88 D 1	10	Sola 
Ju 88 D 5	1	Sola 
Ju 88 A 4	2	Sola 
Stab/S.A.Gr 131	Ar 196 A 3	1	Sola see 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 131	BV 138 C 1	8	Trondheim 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 131	BV 138 C 1	6	Sola See 
Ar 196 A3/5	5	Bergen 
Bordfl.St.1./196	Ar 196 A3/5	12	Aalborg, Denmark 
1/Versuchsverb.Ob.d.L	ukn	1 rotte	Aalborg, Denmark 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus, Stavanger 
Stab IV/JG 5	Me 109 G 2	12	Lade 
10/JG 5	Me 109 G 6	5	Gossen 
11/JG 5	FW 190 A 2/3	21	Sola 
12/JG 5	FW 190 A 4	2	Herdla 
* 
*Lg.Kdo.Norwegen* Oslo 
Stab/T.Gr.20 Fornebu 
Seetr.Fl.St 3	Ju 52 See	12	Hommelvik, transf, to Athens 
2/T,Gr,20	Ju 52	12 
3/T.Gr 20	Ju 52	12 
Seetr.Fl.St.2	Ju 52 See	11	Hommelvik 
* 
*Seenotdienstfuhrer 5 (Nord)* Oslo 
5.Seenotstaffel	Do 24 T 3	7	Stavanger, various detatchments 
Ar 196 A 4	4	Stavanger, various detatchments 
Ar 196 A 0	2	Stavanger, various detatchments 
10.Seenotstaffel	Do 24 T 3	5	Tromsoe, various detatchments 
He 115 B	2	Tromsoe, various detatchments 
Hilfseenotdienst Nord	FW 58 C	7	Diff. Coastal areas.


*Strength of Luftwaffe in Norway and Finland 27/7-44*

Unit	Airfield	Type(s)	Remarks 
General der 
Luftwaffe in Finland Rovaniemi, Finland 
I/SG 5	Pontsalenjoki (Finl)	FW 190 
I/SG 5	Immola (Finl)	FW 190 
Stab/N.S.Gr.8	Pori (Finl) 
1/N.S.Gr 8	Pori (Finl)	Ju 87 
2/N.S.Gr 8	Kemijaervi (Finl)	Ju 87 
3/N.S.Gr 8	Pori (Finl)	Ar 66 
1 (H) / 32	Alakurtti (Finl)	FW 189 / 
Me 109 
* 
*Schwarm Lappland* Kemi (Finl)	Ju 88 D	Det. from 1 (F) / 24 
* 
Fliegerfuhrer 3	Kirkenes 
III/JG 5	Petsamo, Finl.	Me 109 
1 (F)/124	Kirkenes	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188	Det. in Kemi, Finl. 
3 (F)/S.A Gr 130	Billefjord	BV 138 C 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 5* 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	Ar 196	1 schwarm det. in Aalesund. 
1.(F)/S.A Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 138 C 
2.(F)/S.A Gr 130	Trondheim	BV 138 C 
3/KG 40	Vaernes	FW 200 
1/406	Hommelvik	He 115	det. in Kirkenes 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 4* 
Stab/KG 40	Gardermoen 
II/KG 40	Gardermoen	He 177 
1 (F)/129	Horten	BV 222	Det. to Tromsoe 
* 
*Aufkl.Kette Skagerak* Kjevik 
1 (F)/22	Kjevik	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188	Det. to Vaernes 
Stab/S.A.Gr 131	Sola See	Ar 196 
2 (F)/S.A Gr 131	Sola See	BV 138 / 
Ar 196	Det. to Bergen 
1 (F)/120	Sola	Ju 88 D / 
Ju 188 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus (Stavanger) 
Stab/JG 5	Forus	FW 190 / Me 109 
Stab IV/JG 5	Forus 
10/JG 5	Lister	FW 190 / Me 109 
11/JG 5	Sola	FW 190 / Me 109 
12 / JG 5	Forus	FW 190 / Me 109 
N.J.St Finland	Lister	Me 110 / 
Ju 88 C 
10/ZG 26	Herdla	Me 110 
12/ZG 26	Gossen	Me 110 
Luftwaffe in Norway – 25th december ’44

Unit Airfield	Type(s)	Remarks 
*Fliegerfuhrer 3* Bardufoss 
Stab/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes 
1/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes	Ju 87 
2/N.S.Gr 8	Bodoe	Ju 87 
3/N.S.Gr 8	Elvenes	Ju 87 
1.(F)/124	Bardufoss	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1./N.A.Gr 32	Bardufoss	FW 189 
Stab/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 222 
3.(F)/S.A.Gr 130	Tromsoe	BV 138 
2/T.Gr 20	Rognan	Ju 52 
Tr.St.Fl.Fhr.3	Bardufoss	Ju 52 
San.Flugber.8	Bodoe	Ju 52 / Fi 156 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 5* Trondheim 
Stab/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 
I/KG 26	Bardufoss	Ju 88 
II/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 
Westa 3	Oeysand	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1.(F)/S.A.Gr 130	Trondheim See	BV 138 
Arado-Kette	Hommelvik	Ar 196 
Tr.Kette Fl.Fhr 5	Lade	Ju 52 
Seenotstaffel 51	Tromsoe	Do 24 
* 
*Fliegerfuhrer 4* Kjeller 
2.(F)/S.A.Gr 131	Sola See	Ar 196 
1 (F)/120	Eggemoen	Ju 88 / Ju 188 
1.(F)/22	Kjevik	Ju 88 
Seenotstaffel 50	Sola See	Ar 196 
Tr.Fl.St.”Condor”	Vaaler	FW 200 
* 
*Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen* Forus 
Stab IV/ZG 26	Lade 
10/ZG 26	Lade	Me 110 
11/ZG 26	Gardermoen	Me 410 
12/ZG 26	Herdla	Me 110 
N.J.St.Norwegen	Lister	Me 110 / Ju 88 
Stab/JG 5	Lade 
Stab III/JG 5	Gossen 
9/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 
10/JG 5	Gossen	FW 190 
11/JG 5	Gossen	FW 190 
12/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 
Stab IV/JG 5	Gossen 
13/JG 5	Forus	Me 109 
14/JG 5	Sola	Me 109 
15/JG 5	Forus	Me 109 
16/JG 5	Sola	same

*Units directly under command of Komm.Gen.d.dt.Lw in Norwegen*

Unit	Airfield	Type(s) 
Stab/T.Gr.20	Fornebu	FW 58 ”Weihe” 
3/T.Gr 20	Eggemoen	Ju 52 
4/T.Gr 20	Rygge	Ju 52 
See Tr.Fl.St.2	Hommelvik	Ju 52 See 
Flugber.Norwegen	Fornebu	He 111 / Do 17 
*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Luftwaffe forces in Norway 10th of May ’45

Unit	Airfield	Type	Number 
of A/C 
General der Luftwaffe Oslo 
5.Fliegerdivision	Moen 
1 (F)/Aufkl.Gr 124	Bodoe	Ju 188 F1	2 
Bodoe	Ju 188 D2	1 
Bodoe	Ju 88 D1	2 
Bodoe	He 111 H 6	1 
Bodoe	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Gardermoen	Ju 188 D2	1 
Stab/Seeaufkl.Gr 130	Soerrreisa	BV 222 C 12	1 
3 (F)/Seeaufkl.Gr.130 Tromsoe	Ar 196 A4	2 
1./Nahaufkl.Gr.32	Bodoe	Me 109 G-8/R5	7 
Bodoe	FW 189 A2	2 
Bodoe	FW 189 A 3	2 
Bodoe	Fi 156 C3	3 
Bodoe	Ar 199 A 0	1 
Bardufoss	Fi 156 D	1 
* 
Fliegerfuhrer 4	Trondheim 
Stab	Kjeller	Fi 156 C3	1 
Stab/KG 26	Vaernes	Ju 88 A	1 
Vaernes	He 111H 6	1 
II/KG 26	Gardermoen	Ju 88 A 17	20 
Vaernes	Ju 88 A 17	2 
III/KG 26	Gardermoen	Ju 188 A3	26 
Vaernes	Ju 188 A 3	5 
1(F)/Aufkl.Gr 120	Sola	Ju 188 D2	2 
Sola	Ju 88 D1	1 
Sola	Ju 88 D5	1 
Sola	Fi 156 C3	3 
Vaernes	Ju 88 D1	1 
Vaernes	He 111 H6	1 
Gardermoen	He 111 H6	1 
1.(F) Seeaufkl.Gr 130	Trondheim	Ar 196 A 3	2 
Einsatzkdo 1 / F.A.G 1	Sola	Ar 234 B2	2 
Wettererk.Staffel 3 Oeysand	Ju 188 D 2	1 
Vaernes	Ju 88 D 1	2 
11./ZG 26	Oerland	Me 410 A/B	15 
Oerland	FW 58 
Seetransportfl. 
Staffel 2	Sola	Ju 52 See	3 
Kjevik	Ju 52 See	4 
Hommelvik	Ju 52 See	1 
Transportfl.Gr 20	Fornebu	Ju 52 See	13 
Fornebu	Me 108 B 1	1 
Fornebu	FW 189 A	3 
Fornebu	FW 58C	2 
Kjevik	Ju 52	11 
Kjevik	FW 189 A2	1 
Kjevik	FW 58 B 2	1 
Bardufoss	Ju 52 
* 
Jagdfliegerfuhrer Norwegen. 
Staff use:	Forus	Fi 156 C3	1 
Forus	Ju 52	1 
Forus	Me 108	1 
Lade	Fi 156	1 
Stab II / JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A8	1 
Herdla	FW 190 F 8	1 
Herdla	Fi 156 C 3	1 
5/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A8	9 
Herdla	FW 190 F8	1 
7/JG 5	Sola	Me 109 G 6	16 
Sola	Me 110 G 2	1 
9/JG 5	Herdla	FW 190 A 3	5 
Herdla	FW 190A 8	4 
Herdla	Me 110 G2	1 
Stab III / JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G-14	1 
6/JG 5	Rygge	Me 109 G 6	16 
10/JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G 6	6 
Gossen	Me 109 G-14	6 
Gossen	Me 110 G 2	1 
11/JG 5	Gossen	Me 109 G 6	16 
Stab IV/JG 5 Kjevik	Kjevik	Me 109 G-14	2 
Forus	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Forus	FW 58B 2	1 
13/JG 5	Lista	Me109G 6	7 
Lista	Me 109 G-14	8 
Lista	Me 110 G 2	1 
14/JG 5	Kjevik	Me 109 G 6	7 
Kjevik	Me 109 G-14	9 
Kjevik	Me 110 G 2	1 
15/JG 5	Lista	Me 109 G-14	14 
4/N.J.G 3	Kjevik	Me 110 G 4	2 
Gardermoen	Ju 88 G 6	5 
Gardermoen	Ju 88 C 6	1 
* 
Other units: 
Verbindungsstaffel Norwegen. 
Fornebu	Ju 52	2 
Fornebu	Si 204 D1	1 
Fornebu	Fi 156	2 
Vaaler	He 111 H5	1 
Vaaler	Me 108 B 1	1 
Vaernes	He 111 E	1 
Tromsoe	W.34 hi See	1 
Kjevik	Ju 52	1 
Lade	Fi 156 C	2 
Bardufoss	Fi 156 C	2 
Bardufoss	Si 204 D 1	1 
Flugbereitschaft/Fl.Verbindungs- 
Geschwader 2	Fornebu	Fi 156 F	3 
Bergen	Fi 156 F	3 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Oslo	Fornebu	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Dronth.	Lade	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Kdo.Flughafen- 
Bereich Narvik	Bardufoss	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Fliegerhorstkdtr.Bodoe	Bodoe	Fi 156 C 3	1 
Hoeh.Kdo.71	Bardufoss	Fi 156 C 3	1 
2/M.S.Gr 1	Fornebu	Ju 52 MS 
Listing – All flying units of Luftwaffe in Norway 
Unit 
Reccon 
Kustenfliegergruppe 106, 125, 406, 506, 606, 706 and 906 
Bordfliegergruppe 196 
Seeaufklarungsgruppe 130, 131 
Arado-Kette 
Aufklarungsgruppe (H) 10, (F) 22, (H) 32, (F) 120, 122, 124, 129, Ob.d.L, 
Fernaufklarungsgruppe 5 
Aufklarungsketta A.O.K 20 
Aufklarungskette Skagerak 
Wetterkundungsstaffel 3, 5, 6 
Sea Rescue units 
Seenotdienststaffel 5, 10, 50, 51 
Bomb units 
Lehrgeschwader 1 
Kampfgeschwader 4, 26, 30, 40, 54, 60, 200, 100 
Dive bombers heavy fighters 
Lehrgescwader 1 
Sturzkampfgeschwader 1, 5 
Schlachtgeschwader 5 
Nachtschlachtgruppe 8 
Zerstoerergeschwader 76, 26 
Nachtjagdstaffel Finland, Norwegen 
Nachtjagdgeschwader 3 
Jachtgeschwader 5, 77, 2, 5, 11, 77 
Tragergeschwader 186 
Jagdgruppe Drontheim 
Jagdgruppe z.b.V 
Jagdkommandos Sud Nord 
Transport,- and other support units 
Versuchsverband Ob.d.L 
Minensuchgruppe 1 
Kampfgruppe z.b.V 9, 11, 101, 102, 103, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108 
Kampfgeschwader z.b.V 108, 1 
Ransportfliegergruppe 20 
Seetransportfliegerstaffel 2, 3 
Transportfliegerstaffel Condor 
Transportstaffel z.b.V 
Kampfgruppe z.b.V 4 
Verbindungsstaffel 2, 4 
Verbindungsstaffel Norwegen 
Transportstaffel Fl.Fuhr. Nord (Ost), Nord (West) 
Sanitatsflugbereitschaft 8 
Fliegerverbindungsgeschwader 2 
Flugbereitschaft Luftflotte 5 
Flugbereitschaft Komm.General der Deutschen Luftwaffe in Finland. 
Kampfgeschwader z.b.V 5 
Fliegerzielstaffel 50, 51 
Luftdienstkommando Norwegen, Finland 
Transportkette Fl.Fuhrer 3, 5 
Fuhrungskette X Fliegerkorps 
Sonderstaffel Transozean 
Abbreviations used:

Kampfgeschwader	KG 
Kampfgruppe	K.Gr 
Jachtgeschwader	JG 
Jagdgruppe	J.Gr. 
Transportgeschwader	T.G 
Transportgruppe	T.Gr. 
Zerstoerergeschwader	Z.G 
Sturtzkampfgeschwader	St.G 
Schlachtgeschwader	S.G 
Aufklarungsgruppe (F)	(F) /Aufkl.gr 
Aufklarungsgruppe (H)	(H) /Aufkl.gr 
Bordfliegergruppe	B.Fl.Gr. 
Kustenfliegergruppe	Ku,.Fl.Gr. 
Seeaufklarungsgruppe	S.A.Gr 
Minensuchgruppe	M.S.Gr 
Nachtschlachtgruppe	N.S.Gr. 
Wetteerkundungsstaffel	Westa or, Wekusta 
Sanitetsflugbereitschaft	San.Fl.Ber. 
* 
Naval planes	(See) 
Dive bombers	(St.) 
Heavy fighter (Me 110)	(Z) 
Distant reccon	(F) 
Close reccon (H) 
Fighter-Bomber	(Jabo) 
Railway Bombers	(Eis.)


----------



## seesul (Nov 9, 2009)

Jan,

any info on Walter Smejkal from IV/JG5 in this book? His father was Czech and mother German.
He passed away this July.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

I only found this on the internet Roman, I'll sniff out the link and post it here....
Too bad that I couldn't make a better line up, this doesn't make mush sense....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

A bit of confusion here about ZG52. When did they serve in Norway? Seeing the pics in the section of "Scandinavian campaign" in Mr Vasco's book Zerstorer Volume 1, it seems that they were there in '40, still I don't find them in any lists supporting that. Admittedly, '41 and '42 is missing from the list above, but I can't find them on any loss lists either covering that period, '40 to '42... This would be I./ZG52.

On the 26th of June 40 Stab I./ZG52 became Stab II./ZG2, 1./ZG52 became 4./ZG2, 2./ZG52 became 5./ZG2 and 3./ZG52 became 6./ZG2....

So far I've only seen ZG26 and ZG76.

As for the KGr.100, 15.4.40 - 16.4.40 at Jonsvannetsee, 15.5.40 - 22.5.40 Stavanger-Sola and 22.5.40 - 31.5.40 Trondheim-Vaernes. Is Jonsvannetsee, is this the same as Jonsvatn?


----------



## seesul (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I only found this on the internet Roman, I'll sniff out the link and post it here....
> Too bad that I couldn't make a better line up, this doesn't make mush sense....



No problem Jan, I thought you got this book.
Something about Walter here Walter Smejkal - Litvínov - Litvínovsko -Historie Litvínova - Litvínovska
In Czech, but there are some pics as well. He achieved 2 kills during his duty.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 10, 2009)

jonnavannetsee is the same as jonnsvannet 

nice find Jan  i like it


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where the h*ll is Bay of Liza?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

It's located right opposite Fiskerhalvøya (Полуо́стров Рыба́чий – Poluostrov Rybatsjij, finsk: Kalastajasaarento - part of the Kola Peninsula).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> It's located right opposite Fiskerhalvøya (Полуо́стров Рыба́чий – Poluostrov Rybatsjij, finsk: Kalastajasaarento - part of the Kola Peninsula).



Say that slow 1 time


----------



## piet (Nov 15, 2009)

some great profiles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Say that slow 1 time



How slow?
I sure hope this is fine, because that's the only sound file you're going to get!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool! Thanks a bunch Maria! I'll go and have a look again.... 

Interesting books!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Would that be where Sapadnaja Liza‎ is located then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gutt, seeing that Lt Arthur Schubert's '88 was from the 7/KG-30, their Adler should be yellow, right? Was it coded *4D+CR*, all in black or should it be *4D+CR*?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just been informed that this machine had the code *1H+NK* and the U-boat that picked them up was U-589.

So, on 13.09.42 He 111H-6 *1H+NK* Wk. Nr. 7567 from I./KG26, emergency landed at sea, south of Svalbard. The crew Lt. Arnold Harnau (F) MIA Uffz. Werner Telgenwerth (B) MIA Uffz. Walter Kullick (Bf) MIA Uffz. Friedrich Trunner (Bm) MIA, was later picked by U-boat U-589. U-589 was later sunk on 14 Sept, 1942 in the Arctic Ocean south-west of Spitzbergen, in position 75.40N, 20.32E, by depth charges from the British destroyer HMS Onslow, and depth charges from a Swordfish aircraft of the British escort carrier HMS Avenger (Sqdn 825). 44 dead (all hands lost)".


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

And don't forget Jan that Norway played host to the last operational Zerstorergruppen of the war, IV./ZG 26.


Just thought I'd mention them... *cough.*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite.... *cough* *cough*


----------



## piet (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Just been informed that this machine had the code *1H+NK* and the U-boat that picked them up was U-589.
> 
> So, on 13.09.42 He 111H-6 *1H+NK* Wk. Nr. 7567 from I./KG26, emergency landed at sea, south of Svalbard. The crew Lt. Arnold Harnau (F) MIA Uffz. Werner Telgenwerth (B) MIA Uffz. Walter Kullick (Bf) MIA Uffz. Friedrich Trunner (Bm) MIA, was later picked by U-boat U-589. U-589 was later sunk on 14 Sept, 1942 in the Arctic Ocean south-west of Spitzbergen, in position 75.40N, 20.32E, by depth charges from the British destroyer HMS Onslow, and depth charges from a Swordfish aircraft of the British escort carrier HMS Avenger (Sqdn 825). 44 dead (all hands lost)".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------

